# bin neuling und habe einige fragen



## loco (2. Juli 2010)

hallo
habe im garten meinen ersten teich
von einem kumpel habe ich eine plastik wanne und eine pumpe-filter geschenkt bekommen
loch gegraben und teich eingesezt
normales trinkwasser reingemacht + 2 goldfische und pflanzen rein
ich will mir noch 4 schleierschwänze dazu kaufen

nun zu den fragen
- kann mir jemand einen link geben wo kurz und knapp alles wichtige beschrieben ist worauf man achten muss - bitte

- vertragen sich goldfische mit schleierschwänzen

- wie lange sollte die pumpe-filter am tag laufen ? (habe die zeitschaltuhr momentan von 11 bis 20 uhr laufen)

- wie ist das mit dem wasser - soll man immer das gleiche wasser drinne lassen oder mal wechseln oder nur nachfüllen oder härte überprüfen ???

- fischreier fressen die fische mal gerne
soll ich ein netz drüber machen oder ist das nicht nötig
mein kleiner teich liegt im schatten zwischen 2 bäumen

- muss ich die fische über winter im ein aquarium tun ?

gruß
loco


----------



## boesihexi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo und erstmal willkommen im forum!

entschuldigung, loco, aber muss man sich nicht VORHER schlau machen, bevor man ein loch buddelt, wasser rein lässt und fische rein schmeisst?  immerhin sind fische auch lebewesen und haben ein recht auf eine tiergerechte haltung? ich finde so ein vorgehen wie deiner, nichts für ungut, aber unverantwortlich. aber immerhin fragst du noch bevor deine fische schon gestorben sind und dein teich zu einer pfütze mutiert ist.

zu deinem anliegen: zum lesen gibt es hier im forum einiges. nimm dir ein paar stunden zeit und stöbere nahc und nach unter "bau eines teichs", "technik in und um teich", "pflanzen im teich", "tiere im teich" usw. mit einem link alleine ist dein wissen nicht erweitert, wenn dir schon das grundlegendste fehlt. wir haben hier ein basiswissen-forum mit ganz tollen beiträge, aber so ein link, wo man knapp in zwei sätze alles über teich und fische lesen kann, gibt es nicht. willst du ernsthaft dein teich halten, dann musst du dich schon in die materie hineinknien, vorallem, weil du fische hälst.

ich hoffe, du findest spass am lesen, auch wenn die lektüre etwas länger ist, und dass du dein wissen erweitern kannst. wenn du das basiswissen durch hast, tauchen spezielle fragen von alleine auf. learning by dooing und fraging


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

moin

das ist ein LINK

mfG


----------



## heiko-rech (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

Hallo,


loco schrieb:


> habe im garten meinen ersten teich
> von einem kumpel habe ich eine plastik wanne und eine pumpe-filter geschenkt bekommen
> loch gegraben und teich eingesezt
> normales trinkwasser reingemacht + 2 goldfische und pflanzen rein


Benutze bitte die Suchfunktion mit "Nitritpeak" Wenn du nichts unternimmst, werden deine Fische vielleicht sehr schnell sterben.


loco schrieb:


> ich will mir noch 4 schleierschwänze dazu kaufen


Schlechte Idee, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um eine kleine Teichsschale handelt mit unter 1000L, oder? Da gehören eigentlich überhaupt keine Fische rein.



loco schrieb:


> - vertragen sich goldfische mit schleierschwänzen


Sie werden sich sogar untereinander kreutzen, da Schleierschwänze auch Goldfische sind.


loco schrieb:


> - wie lange sollte die pumpe-filter am tag laufen ? (habe die zeitschaltuhr momentan von 11 bis 20 uhr laufen)


24/7 also immer, wenn es sich wirklich um einen Filter handelt und nicht nur um eine Pumpe mit einem Stück Schaumstoff.


loco schrieb:


> - wie ist das mit dem wasser - soll man immer das gleiche wasser drinne lassen oder mal wechseln oder nur nachfüllen oder härte überprüfen ???


Verdunstetes Wasser wird aufgefüllt. Wenn du die Fische drin läßt, mußt du um eine Nitritvergiftung zu vermeiden regelmäßig einen Teilwasserwechsel machen, bis der Nitritpeak vorrüber ist. Und später dann auch.



loco schrieb:


> - muss ich die fische über winter im ein aquarium tun ?


Wenn dein Teich nicht tief genug ist und sehr klein, dann ja. Dann brauchst du aber ein becken mit Mindestens 300L. Kennst du dich mit Aquaristik aus?

Mein Tipp an dich:
Wennd ein Teich unter 2000L ist, keine Goldfische, keine Schleierschwänze. Wenn der teich unter 1000L ist, überhaupt keine Fische.

Mach bitte mal genaue Angaben über Teichgröße, Pumpe, Filter, Bepflanzung etc. Ein paar Bilder wären auch gut. Dann kann man dir auch entsprechend helfen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## loco (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo
erstmal danke für die antworten

@ boesihexi
ich habe mich vorher schlau gemacht
jeden den ich gefragt habe, haben gemeint das es kein problem wäre mit den fischen
die wären angeblich sehr robust
die meinungen gingen nur auseinander beim überwintern und netz drüber wegen fischreiern
ich möchte meine fische nicht quälen und ich wäre bestimmt traurig wenn einer sterben würde
ich war halt der meinung das richtige zu tun

@ heiko-rech
nein mit aquaristik kenne ich mich nicht aus
genauere angaben und bilder folgen
bei der pumpe handelt es sich um ein einfaches model das in einem eimer sitzt und mir 3 schaummatten ausgefüttert ist
soll ich also die pumpe 24 std. am tag laufen lassen ?



ich habe mir (bevor ich die antworten hier gelesen habe) mir 4 schleierschwänze gekauft
auch der verkäufer meinte das es bei so einem kleinen teich kein problem wäre 6 fische zu halten
und er sagte auch das die im winter drinne bleiben können


warum gehen die meinungen so weit auseinander?
mir ist natürlich klar das der verkäufer nur seine "ware" verkaufe will...
meine fische sind noch sehr klein und schwimmen im schwarm
also auf den ersten blick würde man schon meinen das genug platz ist
und alzu groß werden die fische ja auch nicht werden


gruß
loco


----------



## horstzittlau (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*



karsten. schrieb:


> moin
> 
> das ist ein LINK
> 
> mfG



Sag mal Karsten:"Wie hast Du Deinen Teichinhalt ermittelt?" im Voraus Danke horstzittlau


----------



## heiko-rech (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

Hallo,



loco schrieb:


> nein mit aquaristik kenne ich mich nicht aus


Das solltest du dann nachholen, wenn du die Fische im AQ überwintern möchtest. Denn einfach ein Becken kaufen, Wasser und Fische rein wird nicht funktionieren.



loco schrieb:


> bei der pumpe handelt es sich um ein einfaches model das in einem eimer sitzt und mir 3 schaummatten ausgefüttert ist


 Kannst du da mal Bilder machen? Darunter kann ich mir nun irgendwie nichts vorstellen.


loco schrieb:


> soll ich also die pumpe 24 std. am tag laufen lassen ?


Wenn die Pumpe auch ein echter Filter ist, dann ja.



loco schrieb:


> ich habe mir (bevor ich die antworten hier gelesen habe) mir 4 schleierschwänze gekauft


Warum?


loco schrieb:


> auch der verkäufer meinte das es bei so einem kleinen teich kein problem wäre 6 fische zu halten
> und er sagte auch das die im winter drinne bleiben können


Wir wissen immer noch nicht, wie groß der Teich nun ist. Was hast du denn dem Verkäufer angegeben, bezüglich Teichgröße und Tiefe?


loco schrieb:


> warum gehen die meinungen so weit auseinander?


Weil es zum einen Leute gibt, die Fische halten und andere, welche die Fische artgerecht halten. Es ist nunmal ein Unterschied, ob der Fisch irgendwie überlebt oder ob er artgerecht gepflegt wird.


loco schrieb:


> mir ist natürlich klar das der verkäufer nur seine "ware" verkaufe will...


So ist es meist, ja.


loco schrieb:


> meine fische sind noch sehr klein und schwimmen im schwarm
> also auf den ersten blick würde man schon meinen das genug platz ist


Ein Fisch soll soviel Platz haben, dass er im ausgewachsenen Zustand das zehnfache seiner Körperlänge als Schwimmraum, also so gesehen als "Bahn" zur Verfügung hat. Das wären bei Goldfischen demnach zwischen 3 und 3,5 Metern.


loco schrieb:


> und alzu groß werden die fische ja auch nicht werden


Goldfische bis 35cm, Schleierschwänze auch gerne mal 20cm

Und nein, sie passen sich nicht der Umgebung an. Stichwort "Verbuttung"


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hi loco,

ja, tut mir leid für die etwas __ barsche frage. ich war nur entsetzt über die ausgangsituation in deinem posting. ich nehme an, du hast bei nachbarn und bekannte gefragt? du gehst aber nicht zu ihnen, wenn du krank bist, anstatt zum arzt? weil jeder von uns meint, über vieles bescheid zu wissen, in wirklichkeit aber, über vieles halbwissen gehortet hat. und halbwissen ist manchmal gefährlich.

ich habe auch von nachbarn und bekannte gute ratschläge für meinen garten und teich bekommen. zum glück für beide, habe ich diese ratschläge an mich abperlen lassen und mich RICHTIG schlau gemacht. soll nicht heissen, jetzt wäre ich schlauer, ich habe nur an der richtigen stelle gesucht. bevor ich hier im forum gelandet bin habe ich viele webseiten gelesen und einiges gegensätzliches. ich habe für mich das mitgenommen, was mir richtiger schien und sich auch mit meinem sonstigen wissen besser deckte, und von quellen, die mir am vertrauenswürdigen schienen.

wenn man 2 fische hat, bleibt es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dabei, die vermehren sich doch? beratung im baumarkt oder zoohandel darf man keine erwarten. das sind nru verkäufer, keine teichanleger? willst du beratung, musst du in deiner gegend einen teichbauer suchen. auch unter ihnen gehen die meinungen auseinander und teilweise gibt jedem die praxis recht. aber zumindest verstehen sie mehr von der materie als ein verkäufer, weil sie in der praxis arbeiten.

sollte es sich herausstellen, dass dein teich für fische nichts ist, möchte ich dir mut machen, dass man auch mit einem teich ohne fische viel abwechslung haben kann. ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, alle insekten udn tierchen an meinem teich ausfindig zu machen und zu katalogisieren


----------



## loco (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo
bilder kann ich zur zeit keine machen
mein teich ist ca. 1,2m x 0,8m x 1m (muss aber genau messen)
sobal meine fische größer werden, muss ich wohl einen grösseren teich kaufen oder die fische weggeben...


----------



## horstzittlau (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*



loco schrieb:


> hallo
> bilder kann ich zur zeit keine machen
> mein teich ist ca. 1,2m x 0,8m x 1m (muss aber genau messen)
> sobal meine fische größer werden, muss ich wohl einen grösseren teich kaufen oder die fische weggeben...



Schmecken die geräuchert nicht?


----------



## horstzittlau (5. Juli 2010)

Oder so als Imbiss zwischendurch!

Vielleicht auch in Aspik?
Ich würd mir gern Aale einsetzen, habe aber von der __ Aal-Versandstelle keine Antwort gekriegt.


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hey horst, vertreiben wollen wir loco nicht? unwissenheit ist kein vorsatz. wenn er im forum bleibt und lust hat sich mit der mateire zu beschäftigen, ist sowohl ihm, als auch den fischen mehr geholfen?

@loco

ich bin kein fisch-profi, aber ich finde auch JETZT schon dein teich viel zu klein für fische. das ist ja fast eine pfütze?! dann noch pflanzen und filter dazu - wo sollen die fische platz haben? ich würde entweder gleich ein richiger teich bauen, oder die fische jetzt schon weggeben, bevor die krank werden, vom __ reiher gefressen oder sterben. haben dir deine ratgeber auch gesagt wie eteuer die tierarztkosten sein werden? 

mach dein kleiner teich voller pflanzen und lock damit __ libellen und __ frösche an. du wirst sehen, auch daran kann man viel freude haben. wenn du ein richtiger tierfreund bist und unbedingt fische halten möchtest, dann baust du dir einen grossen teich und dort kannst du sie halten. für den teichbau bist du hier im richtigen forum und findest auch bauliche unterstützung.


----------



## AxelU (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*



loco schrieb:


> ca. 1,2m x 0,8m x 1m


Teich??
Das läuft doch eher unter Vogeltränke!! 

Solche Dinger sind fischmäßig eigentlich nur dazu geeignet, Aquariumfischen, die große Temperaturschwankungen von Natur aus gewöhnt sind, einen netten Sommerauslauf zu geben.

Mit Sicherheit überleben darin auch immer ein paar Goldfische, weil Goldfische sozusagen die Ratten der Teiche sind. Die vermehren sich vermutlich sogar noch. Aber gut geht es den Tierchen darin nicht. Die Vermehrung ist kein Zeichen des Wohlfühlens, sondern nur ein Zeichen es enormen Überlebenswillen von Goldfischen.

Schleierschwänze sind eine überzüchtete Form des Goldfisches und wesentlich empfindlicher, speziell bei den Überwinterungstemperaturen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die den WInter darin überleben werden, sollte er wieder so hart wie die letzten beiden werden.

Mein Rat.
Fische raus, an einen Nachbarn verschenken, der einen richtigen Teich hat und sich über die Tierchen freuen, die von alleine in den Teich kommen.

Vermutlich wirst Du diesen Rat aber nicht befolgen sondern die Fische drinnen lassen und darauf schwören, dass wir hier alle __ spinnen. Die Fische kannst Du ja (leider) nicht fragen, wie es ihnen in Deinem Teich gefällt.

@gabriela
Eigentlich sind wir doch in vielen Sachen einer Meinung oder??
Da wo wir das nicht sind, sollten wir vielleicht mal miteinender üben, dann klappt das wohl auch noch. 

Axel


----------



## boesihexi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*



> @gabriela
> Eigentlich sind wir doch in vielen Sachen einer Meinung oder??
> Da wo wir das nicht sind, sollten wir vielleicht mal miteinender üben, dann klappt das wohl auch noch.


wenn es darum geht, die vogeltränken der anderen zu schneke... äääh... pfütze zu machen, scheinbar schon  

ich wäre schon zufrieden mit dir, wenn du das miteinander mit den moderatoren und erfahrenen user (wie zb. eugen oder heiko), die mehr von teichen verstehen als ich, auch üben würdest :beten1 manche erfahrene user sind erfahrene aquarianer, andere erfahrene teichler, andere verstehen von beiden gleichviel. zu der ersten gruppe zähle ich (nach eigenen angaben) dich und zb. nik. zu der letzten gruppe zähle ich die meisten moderatoren (der rest der moderatoren fällt in die mittlere gruppe). 

wenn man sich quer durch das forum liest, oder mit dem einen oder dem anderen redet, dann erfährt man nämlich, dass diese die erfahung "wir-kippen-etwas-rein-ob-aquarium-oder-teich-einerlei" schon hinter sich haben. daraus KÖNNTEST du profitieren, wenn du nur wolltest  ein demutiges wollen, gepaart mit geduld, führt mancher teichler zum erfolg 

den loco haben wir womöglich vertrieben. er wollte wahrscheinlich, genauso wie du, eine bestätigung hören udn nicht genau das gegenteil dessen, was er meinte, dass es richtig wäre


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

geh, schimpfts den loco net so nieder. er ist bestimmt bereit, einen rat anzunehmen, oder???

die meisten machen an teich, fragen vorher irgendwelche freunde und suchen sich dann ein forum, wenns probleme gibt. nicht jeder hat, so wie ich, das glück. gleich hier zu landen, bevor was daneben ging. aber ich bin halt schon etwas angejahrt und deshalb reich an erfahrung, und ich bin eine frau 2


----------



## boesihexi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hi elke!

na, ich schimpfe doch nicht mit ihm, ich habe versucht ihm zu helfen? aber er hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet? die letzte nachricht war doch, dass er die fische weggibt, wenn die zu gross werden 



> die meisten machen an teich, fragen vorher irgendwelche freunde und suchen sich dann ein forum, wenns probleme gibt.


na ja... wenn die ein haus bauen, dann fragen sie auch nicht zuerst die freunde und dann den architekten? zum glück gibt es dafür die entsprechenden bauvorschriften? schade, dass jeder tiere halten darf, ob er ahnung hat davon oder nicht, und er muss auch für die meisten haustiere keine vorschriften halten. das entbindet trotzdem nicht den einzelnen davon, sich erstmal richtig schlau zu machen und dann sich ein tier zu kaufen? 

es muss kein forum sein, es gibt auch traditionell bücher zu jedem thema? ausserdem gibt es der gesunde menschenverstand und ein minimum an bildung? oder hat nicht jeder mal biologie in der schule gehabt? zumindest so viel, dass man nicht gleich eine katze in einen käfig stecken und ein vogel an der leine halten würde?  aber die fische können weder miauen, noch bellen und machen sich nicht bemerkbar, wenn sie leiden. die sterben gleich


----------



## loco (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo
also ich bin noch da
ich kann nur nicht of schreiben da keine zeit
habe eigentlich immer nur nachts etwas zeit

ich habe mehrere möglichkeiten meine fische wegzugeben bzw. zu verleihen
solange die fische noch klein sind, bleiben die bei mir
ich habe grünes wasser bekommen und bin der meinung das es an meinen schlechten filter liegt
das wasser wird überprüft die tage
ich bekomme einen neuen filter mit uv licht (weiß aber noch nicht was für ein model das ist)
eine stärkere pumpe bekomme ich auch
der neue filter/pumpe sollte auch für einen größeren teich reichen
werde wohl irgendwann einen größeren teich kaufen

gruß
loco


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo loco,

schön, dass du noch da bist! 

grunes wasser ist schlecht :? technik bei so einem kleinen teich finde ich persönlich unnötig. grössere pumpe wäre wie ein ferrari-motor in einer trabant-karosse  

ich habe so ein mini, das etwas kleiner als dein teich ist (90 cm durchmeser, 40 cm tief), mit klarem wasser und wuchernden pflanzen, ohne algen, ohne technik. allerdings auch ohne fische. das wäre aber das einzige vernünftige, was man in der grösse machen kann.

ich merke schon, dass du an deine fische hängst. wenn du sie aber gerne hast, dann hälst du sie nicht unter diesen bedingungen. auch für kleine fische ist so ein mini mit grünem wasser nix :?


----------



## LilRainbow (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo loco  =) 

glaube ich habe etwas zum Thema Fischreier lesen können .. 
ich bin kein voll profi  da ich nur Mini-Kois halte  und Israel Kois   ... 
trotzdem kann ich dir sagen das ein fischreier eine lange fläche zum landen braucht daher denke ich is dein kleiner Teich aus der Gefahr =) 

Mfg Manuel


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

Hallo Manuel,

leider ist das nicht der Fall. Der __ Fischreiher läßt sich runterplumpsen wie ein nasser Sacke, wenn er keine so große Landebahn hat! Ich habe den oft hier am Teich, beobachte das genauestens, wie er auf Nachbars Dach sitzt, von dort abhebt und hier direkt punktgenau sich fallen läßt!


----------



## LilRainbow (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

@Maja 
dann lag ich wohl falsch .. ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das er eine freie fläche benötigt ..    mh nachbar hat komischerweise probleme mit dem fischreier   und er hat einen länglichen Koipool  ..    ich bin mehr oder weniger sorgenfrei =)


----------



## loco (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo
ich gehe das risiko ein und lasse ein netz weg
ich habe 2 bäume über den teich und zudem einen blumentopf der ausgeschnitten und umgekehrt im teich liegt
wenn ein reier kommen sollte und meine fische schnell genug sind, können die sich darin verstecken
und meine sind schnell genug
denn wenn ich mich den teich näher, verschwinden alle plötzlich


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> @Maja
> dann lag ich wohl falsch .. ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das er eine freie fläche benötigt ..    mh nachbar hat komischerweise probleme mit dem fischreier   und er hat einen länglichen Koipool  ..    ich bin mehr oder weniger sorgenfrei =)



Das hängt natürlich auch oft von den Gegebenheiten ab und auch von der Pfiffigkeit der __ Reiher.
Hier in der Stadt sind sie vielleicht tatsächlich noch anpassungsfähiger. Und scheu sind sie kaum. Sie sitzen im Winter neben den Eisanglern auf dem See und lassen sich füttern!


----------



## loco (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo
wollte mich mal wieder melden
ich habe nun endlich eine neue pumpe mit filter und uv licht bekommen
es handelt sich um das modell heissner p3500
kann mir jemand sagen ob das zeug was taugt ?

danke
gruß

ps: alle meine fische leben noch!


----------



## loco (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

hallo
melde mich mal wieder
heute habe ich __ würmer im teich entdeckt
es waren 4 regenwürmer
ich habe sie rausgeholt
ist das normal das regenwürmer im teich sind ???
habe etwas im netz gesucht und gelesen das die dinger bis zu 36 stunden im wasser überleben können
denke aber das meine länger drinne waren

kann mir jemand was dazu sagen bitte

andere frage
mann soll feinen sand im teich haben wenn man goldfische hat
ich habe auch sand drinne
nur lässt sich der teich wegen dam sand schlecht reinigen
jedesmal so eine sauerei
gibt es alternativen ?

bekomme einen größeren teich und will ihn eingraben wenn meine fische im aquarium überwintern
deshalb die frage wegen dem sand

danke
gruß


----------



## loco (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

achso nochwas
seit dem ich den neuen filter/pumpe habe, habe ich klares wasser 
das hat also sehr geholfen

leider hat ein __ schleierschwanz am rechten kiemen einen weisen fleck
und dieser sieht am bauch aus als wäre dieser schwanger
ist das eine bekannte krankheit ? wie kann ich das behandeln ?
danke


----------



## AT (28. März 2011)

*AW: bin neuling und habe einige fragen*

Hallo Loco!
Wir haben auch einen Miniteich von 300l mit 4 Schleierschwänze, die "Teichkollegen" haben mich auch schon ausgeschimpft (schon zu recht, möchte mich nicht beschweren), aber unser Garten hat nur 80qm, da können wir keinen riesen Teich anlegen, manchmal geht es halt nicht größer. Unsere 4 Schleierschwänze haben den Winter sehr gut überstanden, wir haben die Filterpumpe durchlaufen lassen und noch so einen "Heizstab" zeitweise reingegeben, damit der Teich nicht zufriert. Die Meinungen gehen total auseinander, meine Schwiegermutter hat seit Jahren Schleierschwänze ganzjährig in ihrem kleinen Teich und macht nicht viel Aufwand und die überlegen auch immer. Wenn dein Wasser wieder trüb ist, dann versuch es einmal mit "Teichfit", das wirkt Wunder. Wir sind auch totale Anfänger, ich lese aber viel in den Foren, damit ich dazu lerne. 
Vielleicht überlegst du dir auch deinen Teich zu vergrößern, wir machen das in den nächsten Wochen, aber sehr groß wird er immer noch nicht, wie gesagt, zu wenig Platz. Wünsch dir noch viel Freude mit deinen Fischen


----------

